

Systemd: An upstart/sysvinit Replacement - recampbell
http://0pointer.de/blog/projects/systemd.html

======
recampbell
Perhaps more newsworthy is its inclusion in Fedora 14.

<https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Features/systemd>

